
Ask HN: My sendgrid account sends spam. I can't stop it - tobltobs
I already removed all API keys, Blocked all IPs, changed passwords but still logs shows that there are still spam emails are send, lots of them. Can&#x27;t reach support via email or twitter. What am I supposed to do? Does anybody have a contact to a sendgrid guy?
======
salusinarduis
Is it possible they have broken your DKIM key? If so they can send email
signed as coming from you without needing your Sendgrid credentials. Remove
all your Sendgrid DNS records, and make sure you DKIM key is using 2048 bit
modulus or higher.

------
mtmail
They're part of Twilio, maybe the Twilio support has a fast track or can
forward a request to a sendgrid guy or girl.

